# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Non-Electric Food Dehydrator?

## smhg

Hi everyone.  I am very new to preparedness planning and know that one thing I need is a dehydrator.  Part of my goal is to be as electricity indepentent as possible.  Are there any good non-electric dehydrators out there?  Solar, etc.?  If so, can anyone provide me with some tips in how to build or where to buy & how to use vs. an electric one with temperature control?

Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a few ideas on building your own.

http://www.thefarm.org/charities/i4at/surv/soldehyd.htm

http://www.thegoodhuman.com/2008/09/...od-dehydrator/

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It...ehydrator.aspx

----------


## Smok

Go here and look for Imporving solar food dehydrator there are a lot of others on that site www.homepower.com

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Around here we call it the sun. Put the stuff on a screen wire frame and cover with another to keep the extra protein out. Works best on bright sunny days.

----------


## Schleprok

I watch the cooking channel. Show called "Good Eats", very entertaining and informative. He made jerky. The strips were placed on a/c filters for the house, in the troughs. Covered with another. Had like 4 stacks, then a final cover. Bungeed it to a fan and set it in the window. 
Said it worked great. Haven't tried it yet, but seemed reasonable. But, I bet every dog in the area will be trekking to your window....

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I watch the cooking channel. Show called "Good Eats", very entertaining and informative. He made jerky. The strips were placed on a/c filters for the house, in the troughs. Covered with another. Had like 4 stacks, then a final cover. Bungeed it to a fan and set it in the window. 
> Said it worked great. Haven't tried it yet, but seemed reasonable. But, I bet every dog in the area will be trekking to your window....


We've talked about tis before. It works ok. Problem is you still have to have electricity for the fan. It would actually be cheaper in the long run to build a plywood box, get a 100w bulb and a biscuit fan or a couple PC case fans and power supply out of an old junked P2 or P3 (or any type of computer, as long as the power supply still works). You can even rig up the light to shut on/off with a digital thermometer so you can regulate the heat. I dehydrate a LOT, and the AC filters just wouldn't cut it. Besides, you can't really dehydrate things like refried beans and taco meat, chili, tetrazzini, or anything else that's soup/stew style consistency. With a homemade setup like that you can still put it on trays, or you can put a drip pan in the bottom and just hang your stuff if you can. Either way both setups, the fan/filter, or the plywood box, will require electricity. 

Now, you have me thinking how you can solar power the digital thermometer and pc fan to make it completely self contained...just need a battery and enough solar collection ability to power the device and charge the battery for overnight drying....

----------


## tennecedar

Alpine, I don't know if this would work or not. It's the first and only solar power item I've bought. I don't have any other experience with solar. It amazes me how much this thing puts out.

http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=256

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Alpine, I don't know if this would work or not. It's the first and only solar power item I've bought. I don't have any other experience with solar. It amazes me how much this thing puts out.
> 
> http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=256


unf...looks like it's boing to be a while before I can get one, but those look sweet. I just can't justify $300 for a power source for my dehydrator right now. Six months from now, you betcha.  :Smile:

----------


## tennecedar

I use it to recharge batteries while out and about. I got mine cheaper on an auction site. I won't mention the name of the site. I don't don't shop there anymore. I have only good things to say about the panel tho. Sorry bout being off topic.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I use it to recharge batteries while out and about. I got mine cheaper on an auction site. I won't mention the name of the site. I don't don't shop there anymore. I have only good things to say about the panel tho. Sorry bout being off topic.


lol, yeah, but I can hear it now..."You just spent $450 on a new .40, and now you want to spend $300 on WHAT?"

----------


## Rick

She'd probably tell you the batteries cost a lot less. You know how practical women can be.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> She'd probably tell you the batteries cost a lot less. You know how practical women can be.


I dunno, if I tell her it will power a 32" TV out in the bush I bet I could get one. Even have it shipped next day air.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## mountain mama

> She'd probably tell you the batteries cost a lot less. You know how practical women can be.


Hey now!  Not all women are alike...I didn't complain when my husband wanted a 52" tv for Christmas.  I didn't complain when he wanted to add solar panels to our RV....in fact, I was the one who bought them.  Never underestimate the sensibility of a woman!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

ive used a wood frame and house screen dehydrator, with sun shine or a very low fire the method works ok. i also heat flat stones with a small fire then lay my food on them to dry. no money spent there.

----------


## Rick

Exactly, MM. That was my point. I want a new gun, she wants to buy groceries. I want a canoe, she wants the electricity to stay on. Point/Counterpoint but she always ends up winning.

----------


## lanahi

> We've talked about tis before. It works ok. Problem is you still have to have electricity for the fan. It would actually be cheaper in the long run to build a plywood box, get a 100w bulb and a biscuit fan or a couple PC case fans and power supply out of an old junked P2 or P3 (or any type of computer, as long as the power supply still works). You can even rig up the light to shut on/off with a digital thermometer so you can regulate the heat. I dehydrate a LOT, and the AC filters just wouldn't cut it. Besides, you can't really dehydrate things like refried beans and taco meat, chili, tetrazzini, or anything else that's soup/stew style consistency. With a homemade setup like that you can still put it on trays, or you can put a drip pan in the bottom and just hang your stuff if you can. Either way both setups, the fan/filter, or the plywood box, will require electricity. 
> 
> Now, you have me thinking how you can solar power the digital thermometer and pc fan to make it completely self contained...just need a battery and enough solar collection ability to power the device and charge the battery for overnight drying....


Drying foods is about the oldest method of preserving food there is...before fans.  It just does a better job with fans, but I've dried things without them and it still works fine.

----------

